# SB_PWR light flashing on motherboard problems



## J-Man (Jun 15, 2007)

It's strange because as soon as I shutdown, the SB_PWR light on the motherboard flashes but to make the light stay on I usually unplug the 24 pin ATX connector then plug it back in then it stays on? Why does this happen?


----------



## J-Man (Jun 16, 2007)

Anyone experienced this?


----------



## J-Man (Jul 9, 2007)

Bump up.


----------



## Zero Cool (Jul 9, 2007)

is this your computer thats it your spec?  has it allways been doing this or did it just start happening lately?


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 9, 2007)

Check Mobo manual, the blinking indicates motherboard is in "Sleep Mode".


----------



## von kain (Jul 9, 2007)

hear is what i believe.....you have put wire wrong revert the wire that comes from your case to the mobo ..............may be this will work

p.s. remerber that when assebly the pc the letters on the case wire must always looking at the case


----------



## J-Man (Jul 9, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Check Mobo manual, the blinking indicates motherboard is in "Sleep Mode".


 My problem is when I shut down my PC and take out the plugs and plug them back in, the green light flashes and I have to eject the 24 pin ATX connector then re connect it to get the light to stay on.


----------



## J-Man (Jul 9, 2007)

Bump?


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 9, 2007)

what'd does the sb part of sb pwr stand for?


----------



## SLiCKo (Nov 22, 2007)

I signed up to the forum just to reply to this, because I had a similar problem and saw lots of posts around the web asking for answers, but hardly any closed off by saying clearly and 100% what the solution/problem was.

I have an Asus A8N-E.  One evening I shutdown and when I pressed the power button the next day nothing happened - as if it wasn't even plugged into the wall.  First thought was "power supply failure".  But, I tried different power socket, different power lead, nothing worked.  However, I unplugged the computer for say half an hour, came back and it powered up!  This would be the scene for several days, power down and can't turn on again without unplugging for a while and then trying the power button occasisonally every 5-10 mins until it turned on.

So it seemed I had either a broken power supply, power button or even motherboard problem.  Shorted the MB header for the power switch and confirmed button was OK.  Motherboard *SB_PWR light was on steady a lot of times, but sometimes was blinking.*  Hmm, either power supply or motherboard error I figured.  Tried potentially failed power supply on another computer and it didn't power up - so isolated to power supply.

I think the SB_PWR blinks (flashes) if the voltage isn't stable or sufficient.  I even had the SB_PWR solid green and couldn't get the computer to power up, so I don't believe that indicates the condition of power supply (it just shows perhaps a minimum voltage is reaching the mobo maybe on one of the headers).  I guess my power supply was on its way out but not dead as it worked and ran the computer stable as a rock (eve for several days) when it did power up.  That was the confusing thing.  In the past, my power supplies have just gone completely dead.

Anyway solution - get a new power supply.


----------

